# Ganz einfach-Applet über Browser anzeigen



## andre666 (1. Dez 2006)

Ich habe folgende Beispielcodes:


Das Applet:

```
import java.applet.Applet;
import java.awt.Graphics;
public class HelloWorldApplet extends Applet
{

  public void paint( Graphics g )
  {
    g.drawString( "Hallo Welt!", 50, 25 );
  }
}
```


Die HTML-Datei

```
<html><body>
<applet code="HelloWorldApplet.class" width="200" height="100"></applet>
</body></html>
```

Beide liegen im gleichen Ordner.

Mein Internet-Explorer zeigt's nicht an, Warum ???[/code]


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Dez 2006)

Schon gelesen?
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=4936

Was gibt denn deine Java-Console aus?


----------



## andre666 (2. Dez 2006)

OK, ich hab meine html-Datei zu HelloWorldApplet umbenannt, nur so zur Info.

Dann hab ich versucht, die HalloWorldApplet-Datei mit dem Appletviewer  anzuzeigen und folgende Meldung erhalten:

C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0_05\bin>appletviewer D:\ws06-07\Projekt\Sraw_RatS\Hell
oWorldApplet.html
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: HelloWorldApplet (wrong name: Sraw_RatS/HelloWor
ldApplet)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(ClassLoader.java:620)
        at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(SecureClassLoader.java:12
4)
        at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(AppletClassLoader.java:163)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:306)
        at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(AppletClassLoader.java:119)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:251)
        at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(AppletClassLoader.java:591)
        at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(AppletPanel.java:712)
        at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(AppletPanel.java:641)
        at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(AppletPanel.java:320)
        at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:595)


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Dez 2006)

Wie die HTML-Datei heißt, ist absolut unwichtig, die kannst du nach Belieben (um-)benennen.

Ihr Inhalt und der Speicherort zum Applet ist aber sehr wichtig.
Und da deckt sicht die Aussage des Interpreters (JVM) nicht mit deinen eigenen im Eingangsthread.

Wenn du das Applet, mit diesem Code kompiliert hast und die .class-Datei so in die HTML-Seite eingebunden hast wie du es oben dargestellt hast, wird dir dieser Fehler niemals angezeigt werden, wenn du das Applet mit der HTML-Datei in seinem Verzeichnis startest.

Die Tatsache, dass in der Fehlermeldung ein Verzeichnis auftaucht...


			
				Fehlermeldung hat gesagt.:
			
		

> java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: HelloWorldApplet (wrong name: Sraw_RatS/HelloWorldApplet)


deutet entweder auf ein deklariertes Package oder einen falschen Aufruf in der HTML-Datei hin. Insofern kann ich das Ganze nicht nachvollziehen.


----------

